# Lounge > Food and Dining >  2022 Cheap Beer MEGA THREAD

## ExtraSlow

Happy New year you cheap bastards! Same rules as previous years, anything under $10 for a six pack qualifies. Post pics, sales and reviews. 



Anyone remember Kold from big rock? This Co-op lager is brewed by big rock so seems appropriate. 

Cheers.

----------


## haggis88

Subscribed

BSW had Brava 30-pack on for $31.99 last week, i approve of that  :Smilie:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Buck-a-beer is the goal. A secondary goal is to have that beer be either great tasting or higher alcohol. If you get all three, well you should marry that beer.

----------


## haggis88

Star Liquor in Copperfield had GP Brewing Co "Beer" on at a buck a beer and iirc it was 4.9% - it had a yellow can with red writing

It was terrible, tasted like tap water

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Star Liquor in Copperfield had GP Brewing Co "Beer" on at a buck a beer and iirc it was 4.9% - it had a yellow can with red writing
> 
> It was terrible, tasted like tap water



Co-op beer never disappoints, and can be had for $18 for 15 cans regularly.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Happy New year you cheap bastards! Same rules as previous years, anything under $10 for a six pack qualifies. Post pics, sales and reviews. 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember Kold from big rock? This Co-op lager is brewed by big rock so seems appropriate. 
> 
> Cheers.



Just fuckin marry me!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Just fuckin marry me!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

You spit a $10 bill at me just like that can of Köld did for me, and it's on like Donkey Kong!

----------


## jibber

I'll throw a nominee into the buck-a-beer ring. Found these on sale the other day and was pleasantly surprised. Would recommend.

----------


## bulaian

God this in an email today


- - - Updated - - -

At Superstore until Sunday

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That Brava is a very acceptable, cheap beer. An excellent friend of mine drinks that.

*He's a dirty, dirty scaffolder, but still... A hell of a guy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think the co-op is a better deal, but I'm a dirty dirty . . .something.

----------


## cdnsir

> I think the co-op is a better deal, but I'm a dirty dirty . . .something.



Here's a RFD-style hack. Co-op has $15 off your first 2 $75 online purchases, offer good till Jan 31. 

So do in-store pick up of 6 cases and get 1 free? We'll be stocked till the summer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Here's a RFD-style hack. Co-op has $15 off your first 2 $75 online purchases, offer good till Jan 31. 
> 
> So do in-store pick up of 6 cases and get 1 free? We'll be stocked till the summer.



 This is a good hack.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cheap tallboi Friday.

----------


## ExtraSlow

$12 for 4 at my local off-brand store that smells like an east Indian families abandoned apartment.

----------


## bulaian

This week at Wine and Beyond

----------


## ExtraSlow

$50 for 48 AGD at Safeway/Sobeys.

----------


## haggis88

> $50 for 48 AGD at Safeway/Sobeys.



only AGD light?

----------


## Disoblige

Better deal if you were going for the AGD light:
48 bottles for $7+tax

----------


## ExtraSlow

> only AGD light?



Hah, no the full-strength AGD as well. I'm on light beer for a bit. I don't want to talk about it.

----------


## haggis88

> Hah, no the full-strength AGD as well. I'm on light beer for a bit. I don't want to talk about it.



I feel you brother, i've drank nothing but real-ale and 5% lager for the last 16 days...i might be having to partake in some Ultra for the next few weeks if I want a drink...at least until my tee-shirts fit again  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

They make XXXL for a reason.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Noticed the PC beer is a dollar a can from their flyer, not sure if that's regular price or a sale

----------


## ExtraSlow

The pc red is the sneaky move there. Do not get pc light. I did a review.

----------


## haggis88

PC red is a solid option in the buckabeer category

----------


## Pauly Boy

Agreed. PC Red is prob my favourite cheap beer. Will have to grab a couple cases.

The best was when they started offering PC points on liquor a couple years ago and had them on promo for $8/case with some points offer to boot. I had like 8 cases stacked up in my garage, lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Honey red is the winner here.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Red beer for Canada Day. Happy freedom bitches.

----------


## Disoblige

Well fuck you too ES.
I see you flippin us off.

Happy Canada Day!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Chill Canada day weekend vibes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Red is best.

----------


## haggis88

48 for 48.99 at costco

Its not great, but its cheap

----------


## RX_EVOLV

https://deltabrewstillery.ca/our-beer/

The Pilsner is onsale for $14.99 for 15 cans at COOP 16ave NW. It's not too bad.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thanks 
@RX_EVOLV
, very tasty. Suitable for hanging with my inlaws. The Espolon reposado greyhound is also very suitable for that duty.
Attachment 108587

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## haggis88



----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Disoblige

What's the cheapest 8 pack Guinness on sale? Is it usually under $20?

----------

